# OLd woodworking video links required



## Senior (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Guys,
I'm trying to get a collection of old wood working videos together on my blog so for I have the 1923 swedish one and the 1940 american educational one.

If anyone can point me in the direction of some others it would be greatly appreciated.
Regards Bob


 hand made kitchens herts


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is one:


----------



## Senior (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you, I am slowly adding these old videos to my blog so far I have about 15, there are now 2 or 3 on the blog, the rest will be on there over the next few weeks.

My Blog


----------

